# Breeding caribe



## thunderbird

I have three adult caribe(all of them purchased at adult size from 2 different forum members ) in a 120 gallon that is thickly planted with amazons. The other day I noticed about a dozen fry, and it's highly unlikely that the goldfish fry(from my backyard pond) would somehow get into my caribe tank - even if some eggs got stuck to water plants somehow; because the goldfish are in hibernation. I never do feeders for my caribe, so it's unlikely to be minnow/goldfish fry.

I see a lot of activity in the caribe tank lately. One of them has turned a darkish hue and is rather aggressive. The fry seems to be doing well, and they seem to be growing. Almost all of them have a kind of reddish tinge in the underbelly; which causes me to wonder whether they're indeed caribe fry? I guess time will tell.
I tried to snap pictures, but they're much too small to show up clearly now.

Question: Has someone been able to breed caribe? If so, can you post pictures of the fry?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MR HARLEY

Can you please post pics of everything , tank , fish , fry (even if they dont show , lets see photos , if their bellies are red you can see it.

where are the fry now ?


----------



## thunderbird

I shall post the pictures tonight. The fry are in the 120 gallon with the 3 adults(8 to 9 inches each), and I counted 11 of them over the past 4 days.
I turned off filtration(except airstones that kick off 4 times a day) to make sure they won't get sucked into my filters. Of course, if they turn out to be goldfish, I will throw them out


----------



## 33truballa33

ur my hero


----------



## DucatiRave21

if your caribe bred...your going to be a rich man lol!


----------



## mashunter18

Best thing is to net out one of the fry and get a picture of it in a glass. Cariba fry should look similar to nattereri fry, iv seen 1" cariba fry, looks very much the same......


----------



## b_ack51

Definately post pics of everything, tank fish eggs etc.


----------



## xtreme_s10

That would be awsome... Im waiting for mine to get large enough to breed. I really want to see if i can get them to spawn.
Take some pics!!! 
Also what are your water parameters??


----------



## thunderbird

I never noticed any breeding behavior or eggs as such, although I see plenty of aggression routinely.
I have never seen them make nests in the gravel either.
I have been keeping Ps only for the past 6 months, so I'm very much a novice keeper of caribes. I do know they are caribes because all 3 have humeral spots.

So, I'm leaning towards the possibility that this is a false alarm; for now.








Perhaps by some freak accident some eggs got introduced into the tank(about 6 weeks ago, I got rid of all my adult angelfish at the LFS and they paid back by giving me a huge Amazon and a piece of driftwood - perhaps that plant brought in the eggs; although it seems unlikely that any eggs would survive 30+ minutes out of water).

I shall save off a couple of the fry in a cordon and see what they are. In the meantime, I shall definitely post pictures of my setup with some shots of the 'caribe fry' as well.


----------



## MR HARLEY

The GREAT FRY HYPE


----------



## steve1337

POST PICS NOW!

This is like your GF coming over and she has had a boob job, but she says she is too busy to take 30 seconds to take off her shirt...

cant you just take maternity leave from work or something...


----------



## 33truballa33

steve1337 said:


> POST PICS NOW!
> 
> This is like your GF coming over and she has had a boob job, but she says she is too busy to take 30 seconds to take off her shirt...
> 
> cant you just take maternity leave from work or something...


good thing my gf has huge boobs naturally


----------



## rocker

awsome and yes post pics.

U selling ill buy.


----------



## Hemi

dude i dont think hes getting it

MAN if you even think they might be carbie fry 
TAKEM OUT 
puttem in a diffrent tank
dont let this go unnoticed 
try to save the fry

i dont think many people have had success breeding carbie


----------



## steve1337

33truballa33 said:


> POST PICS NOW!
> 
> This is like your GF coming over and she has had a boob job, but she says she is too busy to take 30 seconds to take off her shirt...
> 
> cant you just take maternity leave from work or something...


good thing my gf has huge boobs naturally








[/quote]

Im not a fan of big boobs. The bigger they are the more that can go wrong. Give me some B's with perfect nipples and Im a happy guy.









What was this thread about again...?

Oh ya, wheres the pics ? (of the caribe, not truballas gf)


----------



## hastatus

> MR HARLEY Posted Today, 03:44 PM
> *The GREAT FRY HYPE *
> 
> steve1337 Posted Today, 05:43 PM
> QUOTE(33truballa33 @ Feb 14 2006, 06:31 PM)
> 
> QUOTE(steve1337 @ Feb 14 2006, 02:53 PM)
> 
> POST PICS NOW!
> 
> *This is like your GF coming over and she has had a boob job, but she says she is too busy to take 30 seconds to take off her shirt...*
> 
> cant you just take maternity leave from work or something...
> 
> *good thing my gf has huge boobs naturally *
> 
> *Im not a fan of big boobs. The bigger they are the more that can go wrong. Give me some B's with perfect nipples and Im a happy guy. *
> 
> What was this thread about again...?
> 
> Oh ya, wheres the pics ? (of the caribe, not truballas gf)


None of the above has anything to do with this topic or this forum. Knock it off please and stay within the guidelines of PFURY and this forum.


----------



## TheTyeMan

yeah dude lets see some pics. get them out of there asap.


----------



## B. Rodgers




----------



## DucatiRave21

B. Rodgers said:


>


i second that!


----------



## timmy

WELL?


----------



## thunderbird

I have some pictures. Please bear with the resolution(or lack thereof) - I'll get better shots in a day or so.

Picture of the fry.

Another picture, if you look closely you might be able to make out the red tinge on it.


----------



## timmy

Post pic of the fish as well


----------



## thunderbird

Here goes.


timmy said:


> Post pic of the fish as well


Can you see the reddish hue on this one?


----------



## TheTyeMan

can you get a couple of pics of mom and dad?


----------



## thunderbird

thetyeman said:


> can you get a couple of pics of mom and dad?


[/quote]


----------



## Lewdog

well if in fact they did breed then congrats.U r a lucky person and a breeding pair of cariba will go for about $100- ill give u $120

Get info on fry and raise them right - them are very rare-and lock your doors lol


----------



## thunderbird

The tank was around 72 F for the past 3 months, but then whenever I do a 20% water change(around every 8 weeks or so, or if there's rotten food), I tend to raise the temp to around 80F(because the inbound water is from an outdoor pond - one of my two outdoor ponds, but this one has pristine rain water and no fish; it was completely drained last fall).
I don't know the PH, will do a reading and update you later.
Most recently I had done a water change 4 weeks ago, but didn't turn down the temp since then.

>>Also what are your water parameters??
[/quote]


----------



## bmpower007

This is awesome man, raise those fry and keep us updatedd.


----------



## thunderbird

Thanks! I shall update this thread with new pictures, assuming the fry survive. They seem to be doing great, chasing each other about.
I'm still not quite confident about claiming that these are caribe fry just yet..I can tell a few folks are just waiting to flame me









Here're a few more pictures - I found out that the shots come out better without the flash on.
Two of them show the texture difference between the adult caribe.
The other picture show two little ones, both with that reddish hue I mentioned before. This's unlike any comets(goldfish fry) I have seen. The fry look very similar to the pictures posted here(on other threads that deal with RBP fry); but I keep only 3 caribe and 2 rhoms(no RBPs).



bmpower007 said:


> This is awesome man, raise those fry and keep us updatedd.


----------



## jamesdelanoche

i have to say if these turn out to be caribe fry this will be the most exciting thing i've ever seen on this forum. Set up a fry tank and try to grow them out!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

cover over the filter intakes with a piece of sponge so you dont loose any of these valuable babies you have


----------



## hastatus

I was not able to repair the fry photo much, but here are the other ones:


----------



## Xenon

Can you get some of the fry off in a glass and take good pictures of them there?


----------



## werdna

that would be helpful... aslo u may want to put them in another tank soon otherwise the other caribe will eat them


----------



## timmy

hOLY sh*t!


----------



## thunderbird

X, I caught one of them and took some pictures. The pictures are not good, but you may perhaps make out the reddish spot on it's body. One of the shots include a penny so you can see the size of the fish. I released that fish into a small, suspended betta-tank so I'll at least end up with one - comet, caribe or whatever.



Xenon said:


> Can you get some of the fry off in a glass and take good pictures of them there?


----------



## hastatus

You certainly have a fish there, but the camera is not doing a good job on focusing. Try backing away from the subject and try a further shot. Perhaps use daylight. If you have a magnifying glass, perhaps manipulating it so that the cam and the magnifier are in sync, then take the photo. Other than that, I think you might indeed have baby piranha based on another photo you took that shows the piranha shape, but I could be wrong just because the photos are so out of focused.

Keep trying, but don't sacrifice your fishes.


----------



## mashunter18

hastatus said:


> You certainly have a fish there, but the camera is not doing a good job on focusing. Try backing away from the subject and try a further shot. Perhaps use daylight. If you have a magnifying glass, perhaps manipulating it so that the cam and the magnifier are in sync, then take the photo. Other than that, *I think you might indeed have baby piranha *based on another photo you took that shows the piranha shape, but I could be wrong just because the photos are so out of focused.
> 
> Keep trying, but don't sacrifice your fishes.


kind of what I thought as well based on an earlier photo, certainly cant rule it out yet. Iv been waiting for someone to have an incedental breeding of cariba...........Still photos defenitely arent cler enough to say for sure........


----------



## B. Scott

Well, I cannot tell what they are but I certainly hope that they're the real deal. Good luck and please keep us posted.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## thunderbird

Good suggestion about using sunlight outdoors.
Please find two more pictures, these are by far the best I can capture with my 2MP camera.
If this resembles an RBP fry, I'm inclined to feel more confidence; because it is *absolutely* impossible for my tank to get an introduction of RBP eggs(knowingly or otherwise, if you know what I mean).
Another point to note: two of my caribes are of a darker shade, not just one as I had originally mentioned. Also, they continue to do some kind of twist although I have never seen them dig around the gravel.
Lastly, I'll be glad to invite site moderators(from my vicinity) into my home in case there is interest. I can give up some of the fry as well so they can be raised independently. PM me if you're interested.



mashunter18 said:


> You certainly have a fish there, but the camera is not doing a good job on focusing. Try backing away from the subject and try a further shot. Perhaps use daylight. If you have a magnifying glass, perhaps manipulating it so that the cam and the magnifier are in sync, then take the photo. Other than that, *I think you might indeed have baby piranha *based on another photo you took that shows the piranha shape, but I could be wrong just because the photos are so out of focused.
> 
> Keep trying, but don't sacrifice your fishes.


kind of what I thought as well based on an earlier photo, certainly cant rule it out yet. Iv been waiting for someone to have an incedental breeding of cariba...........Still photos defenitely arent cler enough to say for sure........
[/quote]


----------



## hastatus

Getting better:


----------



## locust

wonder wot they been feeding on, wouldnt red gut indicate shrimp?


----------



## thunderbird

I had the adult caribe on a diet of beef(thawed, with no bones), catfish, chicken(sometimes, and with no bones), and trout(couple of times, with no bones). I threw in some shrimp only the past 2 days, because I ran out of other raw meat.
The red tinge on the little fish is unlikely to be from the shrimp, because I started noticing the reddish coloration at least 4 days ago; otherwise I would have definitely thought of them as goldfish comets and would have thrown them out. 
At this point, we should think of these fry as 'unknown'. Apparently they'll be identifiable after they're 3 weeks of age and I shall surely post good pictures by that time.
If they're indeed comets, I'll be the first one to admit that fact here.



locust said:


> wonder wot they been feeding on, wouldnt red gut indicate shrimp?


----------



## Hemi

you should get as many of them out of that tank as possible 
carbie breeding is very rare


----------



## jamesdelanoche

if these turn out to be caribe fry i would purchase a stock tank or if you've got money another breeding tank(or just get rid of the extra fish) and try to replicate since by then you'll have a proven pair. Hopefully you can get more definitave pics by next week.


----------



## Slay

if your caribas were breeding, you would know for sure. you would know for sure before fry appeared. Cariba get very aggressive and crazy when they'e horney.


----------



## thunderbird

I had conversations with a few experienced folk from pfury, and here's an update:
Am I able to see a darkish backbone through the young fish's body? Yes

I'm getting a 10 gallon tank ready, and tonight I'll transfer a few of the fry to that tank. The fry seems to be in very good health.

Overall, I'm still pessimistic about the possibility of these being caribe(after discussion with some of the folks here) - because some other fish-eggs may have been introduced from the big Amazon plant I planted a few weeks ago.
I shall update you folks with some more pictures this weekend.



Hemi said:


> if your caribas were breeding, you would know for sure. you would know for sure before fry appeared. Cariba get very aggressive and crazy when they'e horney.


----------



## Icemann

Good luck with that 10!, that would be great if they were piranha!


----------



## TheTyeMan

Slay said:


> if your caribas were breeding, you would know for sure. you would know for sure before fry appeared. Cariba get very aggressive and crazy when they'e horney.


the first time my reds had babies I didn't notice until I found 10 little babies swimming around. then a week later they layed more eggs. so if you weren't paying much attention you may not have noticed.


----------



## black_piranha

holy crap! if uve got the breeding down and those are real caribe frys... i would like to purchase some too!

post pics as they grow! and good luck


----------



## Piranha King

you are lucky if they've only been together 6 months and bred already. also the orange or red in there stomach is food.
wes


----------



## thunderbird

Here's an update to the interested pfurious:
All 11 little fish are still alive and growing. I've three in protective custody, just in case the adults have a change of mind. I'm still unsure about what these are, but want to surely find out(just like you folks). As they're growing older, their bodies seem more elongated than I would expect; since caribes are kind of stocky and not particularly elongated. Please post if you see a definitive resemblance to some other type of fish, such as minnows, goldfish, or other variety(so I can stop wasting your time). If you think these are similar in appearance to RBP fry, please let me know also.
I'm attaching a few pictures: #5573 shows one of the adults coming to the far side to check out what I'm doing with the babies(when I was trying to focus in on a few of them); and I really don't know whether they're protective or not. For the most part they seem to completely ignore the little fish. #5659 shows one of the adults with darker coloration. #5648 shows the damage to the pectoral fin of one of the adults(no violence during feeding at all). The other pictures show one of the babies, through a magnifier. Please take note of the reddish underbelly of this fish.
Thanks!


----------



## b_ack51

I would say after seeing mashunter's red fry's those look like baby p's.

Also with the adult caribe all black, which would resemble breeding colors. Can't wait till those guys are an inch or two to verify all this.


----------



## PiranhaRyan

b_ack51 said:


> I would say after seeing mashunter's red fry's those look like baby p's.
> 
> Also with the adult caribe all black, which would resemble breeding colors. Can't wait till those guys are an inch or two to verify all this.


Agreed.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

Too soon to make a call. It can be a guppy, white cloud fry...........



b_ack51 said:


> I would say after seeing mashunter's red fry's those look like baby p's.
> 
> Also with the adult caribe all black, which would resemble breeding colors. Can't wait till those guys are an inch or two to verify all this.


----------



## sccavee

This is very interesting keep us up to date as they grow out.


----------



## bmpower007

> Too soon to make a call. It can be a* guppy*, white cloud fry...........


That is what im thinking, the shape and colors ressemble a baby minnow or guppy fry. I wish they are caribe fry can't wait till you give us some more updates.


----------



## thunderbird

Firstly, I'm really intrigued by the possibility of these being caribe, and am glad that some of you think these resemble RBP fry!(lots of pictures elsewhere on this site)









I was able to get in touch with another member from pfury in this area, and the plan is to have that person adopt a subset of the fry and raise them independently. If all goes according to plan, I'll hand over those baby fishes next weekend. When those fish are clearly identified(in a couple of weeks, hopefully), you folks will all know the results; including notes on the setup/environment(if applicable).

[quote name='HOLLYWOOD' date='Feb 21 2006, 07:14 PM' post='1374540']
>>Too soon to make a call. It can be a guppy, white cloud fry........... 
It cannot be guppy, because guppies're live bearers. The Amazon plant and the driftwood I acquired a few weeks ago were transferred in a polythene bag with no water. I always take care not to introduce water from other aquariums, and actually rinsed those in running water before throwing them into my 120 gallon.

The only alternatives I can think of: 1.) goldfish comets, but all of my goldfish are fantail, and none of the fry(they're about half an inch now) have split tails.Besides, I topped off the tank with 20 gallons of water(a couple of times) from an outdoor pond that has nothing in it. Lastly, the goldfish in outdoor ponds are in hibernation now.
2.) Some kind of hardy,unknown fish eggs that stuck, hatched and survived. Minnows are egg-bearing, and have a reddish tinge on their bodies.


----------



## TheTyeMan

they look like pretty much any other baby fish I have ever seen at this size. anytime I have baby p's that size they look similar so atleast you dont have to count out the p theory


----------



## thunderbird

I'm attaching another picture of the baby fish(for those of you who have had RBP fry).



thetyeman said:


> they look like pretty much any other baby fish I have ever seen at this size. anytime I have baby p's that size they look similar so atleast you dont have to count out the p theory


----------



## mashunter18

> I'm attaching another picture of the baby fish(for those of you who have had RBP fry).


In my opinion, I still cant rule out piranha fry from the picture, but cant say it is either......Still need a little more grow out time on those fry.........I think its either gonna be cariba, white cloud, or guppy( a plant stow away)


----------



## Round Head

Wouldn't you want to remove the frys before their parents make snacks out of them?


----------



## thunderbird

Eight of them have been with the 3 adults(in the 120 gallon) for the entire time, and are doing great. Even so, I shall try to round them up one by one and move most of them into the 10 gallon tank, sometime this week. I'll probably leave a few with the adult caribe, though.



Round Head said:


> Wouldn't you want to remove the frys before their parents make snacks out of them?


----------



## Pat

I am captivated.


----------



## hastatus

Computer magic:


----------



## hastatus

One more photo, this time converted to Grayscale:


----------



## Piranha King

so what do you think they are frank?
wes


----------



## hastatus

> PIRANHA KING Posted Today, 10:52 AM
> so what do you think they are frank?
> wes


At this point and time, I'm not fully convinced its a Pygocentrus. I base this on this workup of the gray-scale photo. Again, this isn't science, but just a model of the fish and what it displays to me. I cannot detect an adipose fin and the dorsal fin placement seems wrong. Yet, the underjaw is prominent. Though I didn't mark it, the gill plate seems also large.


----------



## thunderbird

Excellent scientific work, given the constraints!
If you were anywhere in my area, I would love to hand over a few of the baby fish to you.
Thanks for taking the time to mess with my pictures











hastatus said:


> PIRANHA KING Posted Today, 10:52 AM
> so what do you think they are frank?
> wes
> 
> 
> 
> At this point and time, I'm not fully convinced its a Pygocentrus. I base this on this workup of the gray-scale photo. Again, this isn't science, but just a model of the fish and what it displays to me. I cannot detect an adipose fin and the dorsal fin placement seems wrong. Yet, the underjaw is prominent. Though I didn't mark it, the gill plate seems also large.
Click to expand...


----------



## hastatus

Here's what I suggest since you have the fry in front of you. Use your magnifying glass and search for an adipose fin (sits on top of the back between the dorsal fin and tail fin ). It should appear as just a tiny clear fleshy apendage. If it has not been bit off (check others as this does get bit off at times) it should be present. Look very carefully as it is tiny. Perhaps use a back light (behind the fish) to highlite it.


----------



## thunderbird

I know exactly what you're talking about. I have noticed that on my adult caribe as well as small Rhoms. I shall update you about it later.



hastatus said:


> Here's what I suggest since you have the fry in front of you. Use your magnifying glass and search for an adipose fin (sits on top of the back between the dorsal fin and tail fin ). It should appear as just a tiny clear fleshy apendage. If it has not been bit off (check others as this does get bit off at times) it should be present. Look very carefully as it is tiny. Perhaps use a back light (behind the fish) to highlite it.


----------



## symonpll

Thunderbird what is your location?


----------



## joey'd

symonpll said:


> Thunderbird what is your location?


lol :laugh: 
thunderbird, did you find the adipose fin yet?






















, i hope you have a breedin pair there, that would be awesome man







, give us an update we need one


----------



## thunderbird

It was rather disappointing; the fish in seclusion does not seem to show any signs of the adipose fin







..although some of the other little ones in the caribe tank show a more pronounced & extended dorsal fin. I hate to describe these in words without pictures, so I shall try to post pictures later today(after capturing some of the larger fry from the caribe tank).

>thunderbird, did you find the adipose fin yet?





















, i hope you have a breedin pair there, that would be awesome man







, give us an update we need one








[/quote]


----------



## b_ack51

I guess all we can do is wait and find out... just like always.


----------



## joey'd

the suspense is killin me i need to know now, not in a week or 2 ahhhhhh good luck, i hope the adipose fin shows it would be very exciting, well for me at least, even though they are your fish lol


----------



## thunderbird

Everybody, please bear with me.
It so happens that I've been suddenly put in a very demanding position, as far as my work is concerned. So, please give me until Saturday to post some pictures of the baby fish(I could not fish them out of the tank today, and I'd rather take the time to do it right rather than risk losing a few).

The suspense is killing me as well, more so. I was feeling rather upbeat.. until I saw a complete lack of the adipose fin on the fish I examined closely. Luckily, the little fish are very robust and the adults are not making a meal of them yet - since they're a lot bigger now, I can count all 11 of them(8 in the 120 gallon and 3 in a 10 gallon).



joey said:


> the suspense is killin me i need to know now, not in a week or 2 ahhhhhh good luck, i hope the adipose fin shows it would be very exciting, well for me at least, even though they are your fish lol


----------



## Piranha King

good luck


----------



## blindside

man this is great news, i hope all the hype is worth it and this turns out to be caribe fry
good luck mate and i look forward to seeing the result

ian


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

thunderbird

Your doing a great job informing the group. I would highly suggest taking them out and isolating them in either a 10 gal or 20 gal long tank (preferred) with a sponge filter and add several plants. Keep up the good work!


----------



## thunderbird

Folks,
After discussion with some experienced folks(including breeders), I have to regretfully inform you that it looks as though these are some kind of minnows(or some such). Since I promised to post more pictures, I shall do so tomorrow; but my apologies are due to everyone(for an unintentional mistake).








I shall continue to record the growth of these fish over the weeks. After this weekend, I shall post pictures only if there's a major change in thinking from the experienced folk here(which seems very unlikely at this point). Of course, when I do identify what it is(ultimately), I shall post it on this thread - at this point I think I can rule out the possibility of it being goldfish.

So, the status quo stays - all caribes are wild








Thanks!

BTW, thanks to the folks who gave me the feedback about the little fish. I really appreciate the time and effort you spent, as well as the timeliness of your feedback. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Pat

No need to apologize. You were very up-front about it. Well done I say, even though the findings were not what we hoped.


----------



## bmpower007

Don't worry, atleast you kept us updated and posted alot of pics good luck in the future and you have very nice caribes.


----------



## jamesdelanoche

I think you handled the situation perfectly, you were optimistic as anyone in your position would be, and i'm sure we all were too, but you arent blinded by that optimism. I don't think the situation could have been handled any other way and it was truly a delight to read this thread every day.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

jamesdelanoche said:


> I think you handled the situation perfectly, you were optimistic as anyone in your position would be, and i'm sure we all were too, but you arent blinded by that optimism. I don't think the situation could have been handled any other way and it was truly a delight to read this thread every day.


well said


----------



## Round Head

Don't give up bro.
You have a great environment for them.
If you have a male and a female, I am confident that they may spawn for you.
Who knows, maybe those frys might enduce the caribes reproduction.

Regardless of the outcome, I really enjoy this thread.

Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## thunderbird

Thanks for the kind words and the understanding, folks







It surely helps me immensely.

I captured 5 more of them and took some closeup shots. As you can see, they seem a tad too elongated to be a caribe. While they seem to have the anal fin(I hope I got it right, I mean the fin at the lower part of the body that ends by the base of the tail), I can see 1.)two distinct fins on the top of the body, unfortunately the smaller growth is in the front, and cannot be the adipose fin. 2.) the body is a bit more longer, relative to the proportion for the adult caribes.

I hope you folks will continue to look at the pictures weekly and let me know as soon as you can id the fish correctly.
Thanks!


----------



## thunderbird

thunderbird said:


> Thanks for the kind words and the understanding, folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It surely helps me immensely.
> 
> I captured 5 more of them and took some closeup shots. As you can see, they seem a tad too elongated to be a caribe. While they seem to have the anal fin(I hope I got it right, I mean the fin at the lower part of the body that ends by the base of the tail), I can see 1.)two distinct fins on the top of the body, unfortunately the smaller growth is in the front, and cannot be the adipose fin. 2.) the body is a bit more longer, relative to the proportion for the adult caribes.
> 
> I hope you folks will continue to look at the pictures weekly and let me know as soon as you can id the fish correctly.
> Thanks!


----------



## mashunter18

oh thats to bad they were not cariba, that top picture is really clear enough to lock it in for me as something else.Looks like white clouds for sure or something like that.

Keep on eye on those fish you have there......I like what you did with that pond water, keep doing that. I would say your extra aggression is due to that tempature change you also did, who knows could be some prespawning behaviour.

I was pulling for you to have some cariba fry for sure, I agree excellant post enjoyed following it along, good info.......


----------



## TheTyeMan

yeah they dont look like any rbp baby I have ever seen but then again I have never seen a caribe fry before.

has anybody actually ever seen a caribe fry before?


----------



## hastatus

These fry appear to have 2 dorsal fins. If that is so, then these are not minnow, but probably something more in the range of an Australian rainbow fish or something like that. Too late at night to look at these deeper. Will consider more tomorrow.


----------



## jamesdelanoche

don't kilis or something like that lay eggs in mud and can live out of water for quite a long time? Like in their natual habitat they lay eggs and their waterway dries up and the eggs hatch when it fills up again, i remember reading something about that somewhere


----------



## thunderbird

I found a picture of the Australian rainbow, and the baby fish are similar in appearance. I shall try to speak with the LFS that accepted my angelfish, and see if they carry this variety. Thanks!



hastatus said:


> These fry appear to have 2 dorsal fins. If that is so, then these are not minnow, but probably something more in the range of an Australian rainbow fish or something like that. Too late at night to look at these deeper. Will consider more tomorrow.


----------



## thunderbird

Whatever they are, I'm seriously considering keeping them. They're indeed some tough fish!

In retrospect, I'm thinking that I may not have posted about these fish at all; if I had known that caribes are almost impossible to get to breed. Even so, I still feel that the water-change and the raising of the temperature(after 5 months of 71F, to 80F) caused some behavioural differences in the fish - of course, we know now that they did not engage in any procreational activity(because I never witnessed any nest-building/digging, and the baby fish have been correctly diagnosed as well). I know that 2 of them(out of the 3) showed a marked change in coloration, and there was a fair amount of dancing as well.
I'm attaching a picture that shows the difference in coloration(one of them show a darker shade even now) - so you can know that I wasn't going completely overboard











jamesdelanoche said:


> don't kilis or something like that lay eggs in mud and can live out of water for quite a long time? Like in their natual habitat they lay eggs and their waterway dries up and the eggs hatch when it fills up again, i remember reading something about that somewhere


----------



## Slim

So did you ever find out what the little fry are yet? Like totally figured it out?


----------



## joey'd

no worries man, yo still had a good time and you still have fish in the tank there so who knos what will happen


----------



## divinelawyer625

Keep up the work.. it's going to happen sooner or later.


----------



## rocker

thunderbird is there an update?


----------



## moron

We need a update thunderbird!!!!


----------



## fan1008

How big are your piranhas? thanks in advance!

Dan


----------



## Leasure1

I knew it all along.


----------

